# Engine Stall- Fuel pump? Crank Sensor?



## danimages (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi All,
Hope someone may be able to help with some advise or experience with similar problems.
2003 t30 XTrail qr25 engine. 
Purchased second hand about 2 years ago with no dramas until yesterday. After a 1/2 hour drive the engine stalled coming into a set of lights and wouldn't restart immediately. Called roadside assist and of course when he arrived the car started no problems. After restart the engine light came on the dash and remains lit when the car is on. 
Managed to get back home without any issues. Took it for a quick test later in the day an it went ok but after that it wouldn't start. Gave it a rest then started again later. Though I haven't driven it since. 
Roadside assist fella suggested it may be a fuel pump causing the problem. 
After a bit of hunting around I discovered the Crank Sensor recall issue but according to Nissan mine is not in the VIN range. Built Nov 2003. Though it was part of a recall on 06 with fuel line issues...
Taking it in to get diagnosed later today but would love to hear any advise on other issues to look at or anyone with experience of t30's outside the recall vin range having the crank sensor problems.
Thanks. Dan


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Dan,

There have been cases of xtrails outside of the recall range which developed the crank position and cranck sensor failure, so I'd still get it checked out. The check engine light will spit out an error code with it, so the dealer and/or a mechanic with a diagnostic device will be able to tell you what the error code is.

You can also try to read the error code yourself by following THIS guide.


----------



## danimages (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Jalal.
I did speak with the local dealer service centre today and they concur, but of course have to check it out. With the public holiday they cant look at it until Wednesday.
I do usually go to a local ultra tune who were quite good with a rather rare (Galant vr4) I had before this car. Would you suggest its a job best left to a dealer service centre or something that Ultra tune should be able to do just as easily.
If you don't mind me picking your brain further.. If it is the sensor what would be a reasonable repair quote/cost?
Thanks also for the link. I'll certainly give it a go...just cant wait until Wednesday to find out!
Thanks again 
Dan


----------



## danimages (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi All.
Just did the manual diagnostic test and it showed P0335 Crankshaft Position Sensor A Circuit Malfunction. Thanks again Jalal.
If anyone is able to give a ball park on what this should cost it would be much appreciated. 
Best 
Dan


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

It will cost you approx. $245.00 to have it replaced at a dealer $56.00 of this is the actual cost of the crank sensor and the rest is labour. You can easily change it yourself if you grab a sensor from the dealer. It is located on the back of the engine head.


----------



## danimages (Jan 24, 2010)

Would love to give it a crack. Would the reset instruction on the diagnostic info you gave me stop the MIL once the sensor is changed? If so can you clarify at what point you are in "Diagnostic Test Mode II"?
Had a look for the sensor and am not too sure which one it is exactly. Do you know of any online diagrams that pinpoint it? 
Apologies if I'm asking too many questions here. First time user of any forum so not too sure on the etiquette...Either way, really appreciate your advice and assistance to this point.
Dan


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes, the reset instruction will clear the fault when the new crank sensor is installed.

The crankshaft position sensor (POS) is located on the cylinder block rear housing facing the gear teeth (cogs) of the signal plate at the end of the crankshaft.


----------



## danimages (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Jalal,
having a bit of trouble getting a good enough grip on the plug to disconnect it from the sensor. It's easy enough to reach but just in an tricky spot to get any leverage (pinching the tab while pulling). Do you see any issue with unbolting the old sensor with the plug still attached and pulling the lot out and then disconnecting?
Dan


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

No issues with removing the sensor and then disconnecting the harness.


----------



## danimages (Jan 24, 2010)

All done!
Couldn't find an aftermarket sensor so Nissan stung me $92 for the sensor kit. Easy job once you get to it. Even for a novice such as myself. 
Thanks again for your assistance Jalal.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Good stuff mate. Well done!


----------



## ericlin0122 (Jan 31, 2010)

*where is the crankshaft position sensor?*

Hi, 
I have a 2005 nissan x-trail.
The crankshaft position sensor is broken...
Wondering if anyone know where is the sensor located?
Thanks.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

The crankshaft position sensor (POS) is located on the cylinder
block rear housing facing the gear teeth (cogs) of the signal plate at
the end of the crankshaft. It detects the fluctuation of the engine revolution.


----------



## ericlin0122 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have problem with starting up the engine, and sometimes the engine stop while driving.
I got problem: P0335 and P0725, as searching on the forum, it's the crankshaft problem.
I think I changed it, but not sure if it's the right one... 









But I'm still having problem with starting up the engine after changed this.
Wondering if I changed the "right" sensor.. or if there is anything else I need to replace.

Actually. I read from other places. There are suppose to be 2 sensors that needed to be replaced (they looked almost the same). the part numbers are: 23731-6n21a-21 and 23731-3n21a-21. Anyone has idea?
are they both crankshaft position sensors? or are they differ?


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

the above pic by aussietrail shows the 2 sensors and they are different


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ericlin0122 said:


> Actually. I read from other places. There are suppose to be 2 sensors that needed to be replaced (they looked almost the same). the part numbers are: 23731-6n21a-21 and 23731-3n21a-21. Anyone has idea?
> are they both crankshaft position sensors? or are they differ?


The crank position sensor is located at the back of the engine head and yes, there are 2 sensors, one is the crank position sensor and the other is the cam sensor. They look identical.

Although it is recommended to change both sensors at the same time, changing just the crank position sensor may be enough to solve the problem.


----------



## Sanderdun (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all the pictures so far are useful how ever I profess to being a complete :newbie: "dumm dumm" I was wondering if I could persuade some one to post some accurate pics from different positions giving perspective as to where this sensor actually sits. I have a qr25 engine in my 05' Sentra and the sensors Just need to know just how to get at the little suckers to plug em in lol.


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

Had the same problem. XTrail stalls at a traffic light or when trying to park it. Sometimes you have to wait 5 min. before you can re-start it. (In my case a fellow had to help push me out of the way, unfortunately in front of a bike path. A cyclist got mad at me for parking in front of a Bike path and actually spit at my XTrail.) 

It was the Crank-shaft Sensor. Just to emphasize: it is behind the motor, not at the side of the motor!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sanderdun said:


> Hi all the pictures so far are useful how ever I profess to being a complete :newbie: "dumm dumm" I was wondering if I could persuade some one to post some accurate pics from different positions giving perspective as to where this sensor actually sits. I have a qr25 engine in my 05' Sentra and the sensors Just need to know just how to get at the little suckers to plug em in lol.


It's not possible to take photos of the crank sensor as it is located in a position behind the engine block that can't be seen. You'd be changing it and removing the old sensor by feeling it (without seeing it), so taking photos of it is out of the question.

If you are not confident enough about this, take it to a mechanic who can swap it for you.


----------



## hopster (Sep 20, 2011)

*Summary of my experience replacing the Crankshaft Position Sensor*

Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this forum as I found it very valuable in resolving the problem. Here's a summary of my experience replacing the Crankshaft Position Sensor which I hope may assist others:

Our xtrail is getting a bit long in the tooth: 2003, 168K kms. but has been extremely reliable.

Symptoms: First noticed took a while to start one day. eventually started. later that night driving out to dinner engine abruptly stopped after half km. MI (Management Indicator) light on. Wouldnt start. pushed into car park, Called road side assistance. While waiting car started! but wouldnt start again. He couldnt help but suspected Crankshaft Position Sensor. after an hour or so tried again & started. drove towards home. stopped after half km. no start again. left over night. next morning started and drove 1-2km back to apartment. came across this forum:

identified code as 0335 (refer http://www.australianxtrail.com.au/files/ECMDiagnostics_ECMResetProcedure.pdf). In summary here's how to do it: 
In car ECM Diagnostics/ECM Reset procedure: 
1) Sit in the driver's seat. 
2) Turn the ignition key to the ON position and wait three seconds. (Do not start the car.) 
3) Fully depress and release the accelerator pedal five times in less than five seconds. 
4) Wait exactly seven seconds. Fully depress the accelerator pedal for ten seconds until 
the MIL (SES) light flashes. 
5) Release the accelerator pedal and start counting flashes to obtain the four-digit trouble code. 
Long flashes (0.6 seconds) indicate the first digit of the code; count the blinks one through nine and write down the first digit. (Ten blinks indicates a zero.) 
The next three digits follow in turn in the same fashion except with faster blinks (0.3 second) and a 1.0-second pause between digits. 
The ECM code repeats intself until you turn the ignition key to the OFF position, at which point the ECM resets itself to standard get-in-and-drive-the-car mode. 

The trouble code in my case was: P0335 Crankshaft Position Sensor A Circuit Malfunction.

Fiinding the thing was what I found the most time consuming. I've attached the diags I found most useful:








https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-g2D_GxxLGHc/TnfpGJ4ainI/AAAAAAAAAqQ/K2X2wJdyLNM/s720/xtrail.png

Basically, if you have the bonnet up and standing in front of the car looking towards the windscreen, the wretched thing is on the right side (passenger side) of the motor, at the back of the motor (which is really the side of the motor) against the firewall. 

To get to it the 4th image is probably the best to show where it is relative to what I call the back but really the side of the motor with the first image providing a bit more detail.

Getting to it felt like what I imagine it feels like to a vet sticking their whole arm up a cows bum! You ned a long arm and long fingers! I maanged it without pulling any bits off the motor to get to it, just went in there with an 8mmm socket and small rachet and eventually got the thing out harness and all. 

The replacement cost $76.84 from a Nissan dealer in Perth. Fitting the new one was a reverse of the procedure - the vet anaology still applying!

The code was reset by using the above procedure but when the MI started 
to flash holding the pedal down for 10 seconds.

All done - fixed!

The Nissan spare parts guys said they go through about 3-4 a month.

Hope you found this useful. Good luck, Chris


----------



## cdncableguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Hopster - the photos are gone now. I am having a tough time finding where the sensor is. Any chance you could repost the photos?


----------



## hopster (Sep 20, 2011)

hope this helps....

https://picasaweb.google.com/110161...&authkey=Gv1sRgCMHbqKH4--_fAw&feat=directlink


----------



## cdncableguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the fast reply. I think I found it. Found another pic online too.








Is it an 8mm bolt? Trying to get my ratchet in there and can't seem to get the socket on the head of the bolt that I can see, maybe the wrong bolt


----------



## cdncableguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Got the bolt out. It was a 10mm head. Just can't get the sensor out now. Seems very stuck in there.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try and turn it, first, to break the "O" ring loose, and then pull it out. Yes, they can be a pain!


----------



## cdncableguy (Jul 26, 2006)

So got the sensor out finally but it isnt the same one that Nissan gave me.







Did I get the wrong sensor. This is the one I got.


----------



## cdncableguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Well I put it in and the xtrail started so I guess I am good! Hope my photos help some one else.


----------



## sophie (Jun 24, 2015)

My Car was stalling and jerking, it was a nightmare to get it to the mechanic, he drove it around and said it was a fuel system related problem, he checked the filter( it was a night mare to get to it) It is actually located on the fuel pump, he got it out and disconnected from the pump. he used some kind of pump to get the clogged stuff. i lost about 6 liters of fuel but by the time he was done it was only pumping out red fuel. i took the vehicle for a road test and all seemed well, i have been driving the car now for 3 days and it runs much smoother than before. does anyone know if this is a temporary fix? where can i get a new fuel filter that is not attached to a fuel pump. My Nissan Xtrail is 2000 model and has 107000 miles on it


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Sophie glad your mechanic got it sorted out. Will assume he knew what he was doing. Hopefully its cleaned out enough that you are good for a while or until you eventually need to replace the fuel pump. You must have one of the first X trails? Are you in Japan? Do you know what engine you have?


----------



## bnjsv (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi, Today I repaired my Nissan N16 due to idle rpm issue and sudden engine stalling. 
My advise is to change Cam and Crank shaft sensors first. Both cost around AU$100. Mine is ok now.
If that does not work, then go for throttle control motor AU$ 200 and Probably ECU AU$410.
This issue is common in N16 and XTRAIL.
Just wanted to share this because I struggled a lot to find a cure for this issue.


----------



## ajesmuo (Apr 23, 2016)

hi bros,
my problem is regarding the crankshaft sensor when diagnosed. I have x-trail 2004 and clocked 200km
I've change it for 4 times and run okay for several time, between 1 week and nearly 12 months before the engine indicator pop up together with '4WD'.
my mechanic try to check the wiring cable and he doesn't find anything for the time now.. 
it cost me a lot when replacing the sensor every time the problem come in...
is cam shaft sensor same with crank shaft sensor and can be replace twisted..? can I replace it with posted from cdncableguy..
I welcome any suggestion to overcome the problem...except change the car..
tq


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

ajesmuo said:


> I've change it for 4 times and run okay for several time, between 1 week and nearly 12 months before the engine indicator pop up together with '4WD'.


Does the part itself keep failing due to overstress from some other problem? Lasting one year maybe equals mild overstress, lasting one minute is pretty severe overstress.

It's essential that some way be found to check the newly installed part (& supposedly failed part) independent of the vehicle. These parts may still be good and just the changeout process causes a temporary fix, for example, a bad connection that comes and goes due to vibration & heating and cooling.
Bad wiring connections can be checked just like bad connections in house wiring.

If I had to do this very often, and if I were paying to replace this several times, 
I'd build a test fixture from junkyard parts. A drill press to spin a gear to simulate a crankshaft near the sensor, and an output indicator - either a VOM or an oscilloscope.
At some point it becomes worth it. That point for me would have been two changeouts.


----------

